# Some Beastmen questions



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think the Centigors look more like a mini Shaggoth then the current Dragon Ogres minis do. 

So if I where to use the Centigors as Dragon Ogres in my WOC army would they be comparable size to the Dragon Ogre mini?

I was also thinking about using Gors for Marauder stand ins as well. What size base do they (the Ungors) come with?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not really, dragon ogres are more on the scale of minotaurs... probably at least 50% larger then the centigors. That means that you can certainly put your centigors on 40*40mm bases and use them as dragon ogres but they might look a little silly as such.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Tim I was scared of that. Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ungors are back to the 20mm bases, spent a night breaking them off my old 25mm bases last night. luckuly i have boxes and boxes of bits so i was able to replace them all. muarders in WOC are on the 25mm bases so if you have them you can use them on the right base i would guess.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The ungors are pretty weedy, to boot. If you wanted to have beastmen models stand in for things in Warriors of Chaos, I'd use Gors. More importantly, Gors, rather than Ungors, have similar weapons options to Marauders-- the Ungors can have spears or shortbows, and Marauders can't have either. 

Another possibility for fixing the frankly awful sculpts for the dragon ogres would be to just cut the ogre half off of the model and replace it with half of a plastic irongut. If you wanted Slaanesh-themed Dragon Ogres, you could even just skip the dragon ogre mini entirely, cut a plastic ogre in half at the waist, and sculpt a snake-like lower body. Finally, you could just have fiends of Slaanesh 'count as' Dragon Ogres. You could do something similar with most of the daemonic beasts, now that I think about it... Bloodcrushers would be a decent stand-in, as would plaguebearers riding beasts of Nurgle (since the plaguebearer models all are wielding their weapons two-handed, nobody would give you much grief about it even though they're not nearly that strong).


----------

